# Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Access



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just looking for general info on how the ice access can be at Dempsey. I'm know it all depends on the year, temps, river output, wind, blah blah blah..... but didn't know if anyone uses that access to get on the ice from there at all? Looking at google maps it seems like it _should_ lock up decent in the area between Dempsey and Johnson island. Any cracks open up or shoves in there regularly? Again - not looking for fishing info, i will find my own fish - just interested in any ones experience in the past getting on the ice from Dempsey. Thanks!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

That's part of our peninsula snowmobile route and where we enter onto to bay for fun rides. It's pretty shallow in the cove between the ramp and wall and usually pretty solid. There can be an area in line from the railroad bridge to the JI causeway that takes awhile to freeze because there is actually a decent current as the water funnels to the causeway. Far as fishing the bay it's not the greatest for a bite but it's better than riding the couch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Just looking for general info on how the ice access can be at Dempsey. I'm know it all depends on the year, temps, river output, wind, blah blah blah..... but didn't know if anyone uses that access to get on the ice from there at all? Looking at google maps it seems like it _should_ lock up decent in the area between Dempsey and Johnson island. Any cracks open up or shoves in there regularly? Again - not looking for fishing info, i will find my own fish - just interested in any ones experience in the past getting on the ice from Dempsey. Thanks!


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like you should be giving me a p.m. Attica. Haven’t heard from you in a while. Nice pics And info on the night bite fishing . I’ve been following. Can’t wait to drill a hole! Or 12 lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

ErieRider - Thanks for the info, that is what I was looking for. I would be on foot so probably wouldn't travel much farther than that cove that Johnson Island creates. After seeing some contour maps, there are some areas I wouldn't mind exploring.

addicted to fish - Yes indeed, can't wait for the ice! Have another spot I found on West Harbor this summer that I think should be accessible on the ice and a nice short walk. Really got into the big bluegills in summertime. I have plenty of walleye in the freezer and of course my wife asks if we have any bluegills to eat. Haha. Need some panfish trips!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Attica im with u on the pan fishing trips....ive been chomping at the bit to get out!! Tried some spots on west harbor last year as well id like to get out and explore more in the area as well! Let me know!


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Attica im with u on the pan fishing trips....ive been chomping at the bit to get out!! Tried some spots on west harbor last year as well id like to get out and explore more in the area as well! Let me know!


This will be the first year that I will ice fish in West Harbor as we have a place in Catawba I'll let you know how I did and where I'm fishing


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds good....I know the fish are in there....we had okay luck in there if you could get away from the massive schools of shad!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

creek chub said:


> This will be the first year that I will ice fish in West Harbor...........


Will look forward to any reports! Just be cautious ice fishing West Harbor. I've only done very limited fishing in WH and all of that has been INSIDE of marinas. If you go outside of the marinas, there can be lots of current in the channels that can erode the ice. The spot i am looking at hitting this year is a long dead end channel that has some old trees and brush growing out of one of the channel walls.

Scum-Frog is 100% correct.... the schools of shad that swim through and can be non-stop at times.


----------

